# [SOLVED] Alienware PC case lights



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

I happened to come across an Alienware case, but now that my system is installed in the case, for some reason the lights that I think are supposed to work, don't.

This is what the case looks like:

Build your own Alienware PC | Crave - CNET

I'm pretty sure there are supposed to be some lights. What do I check to see is plugged in or missing, to make sure it works like it's supposed to?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

Hi silvergoat :wave:

Usually, PC-lights (either LED or CCFL) have a plug that fits onto a spare 'Molex' connector. If the lights are fixed to a fan, they're often connected internally to share the power.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

There is an adapter on the bottom of the case that all things seem to plug into, but it looks fairly complicated and I'm not sure what exactly is supposed to plug into it. Has a few pins like Mobo headers. I did plug the molex connector to it, but I'll have to double check that it's on properly. Seemed to take a lot of force to connect it and didn't want to bend/break the board it's on. Actually, if the fans are on, I'm pretty sure that they are getting power.

I came across a link yesterday that showed some rigging to get the lights to work....almost as if they were software or otherwise controlled.

link below, diagram at the very bottom
Alienware P2 Case - AlienFX Dark - Overclockers Forums


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

Aahhh, I hadn't realised it was a fancy-lighting set-up :grin: - From what I could discover, the lights are software-controlled, but I couldn't find diddly-squat about how to actually connect the adapter to the mobo or wherever it's supposed to connect to. A few folks suggest it's for specific Dell mobos and might even be tied to the BIOS.

Another problem I noticed, is that there's no support for Win-7 for older cases, it's only for Win-XP and Vista-32Bit :sigh:


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

I do have WinXP on that machine also so I'll see if I can find the software and give it a try tonight. Found the software on Dell....can't wait to try it out. I'll leave this thread open until after I test it, in case anyone else may have some input.

Thanks WereBo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

Did you manage to get it wired up OK?


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

I don't get to leave the office until about 9pm- I will probably post up about it late tonight or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

Just got to it, and it didn't work.

As far as I know, everything is connected the right way, but I'm not sure what makes this thing work. Considering it is a Dell function, I wonder if it only works with the original equipment or in conjunction with other Dell files that would be on the original system. My buddy picked this up at an auction....just a shame that it's a waste of a really neat feature. Roomiest case I've ever built a computer with so it's fine the way it is....just wish it worked the way it was supposed to.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

It should be possible to trace the LED-wiring and hook them up to the PSU somehow, though you'll lose the 'variable lighting' effect. It's just a matter of having the time and inclination :laugh:


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

It can be done, but there are many wires, and they connect into built in pads on the case that are like cell phone power/battery prongs. I would have to rewire the entire system without a mistake.

I will pass for now- I do have the time, but not the EE know-how or the patience. If the case were in perfect shape it would be an option, but it has many scuff marks and needs to be sanded and painted.

Thanks bud- Goodnight.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Alienware PC case lights*

Good night? I just got up this morning :laugh: - Sleep well :grin:


----------

